# Fish Oil May Help You Burn Fat?But Not THAT Much Fat!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

What the latest research says about omega-3 fatty acids and weight loss. Unless you’ve been living under a rock somewhere for the last several years, you’ve probably heard about the health benefits of eating fatty fish or taking fish oil supplements.Tom’s eBook: Burn the Fat, Build the Muscle Well, it looks like you might be [...]

*Read More...*


----------

